

The Collective Intelligence Genome - limist
http://sloanreview.mit.edu/the-magazine/articles/2010/spring/51303/the-collective-intelligence-genome/

======
sethrq
This is brilliant but using 'genome' implies mutation/evolution. It seems that
the content these companies/sites generate evolves over time but the
Collective Intelligence Genome(rules for content management) remains more or
less fixed over time.

~~~
aheilbut
Indeed. Why do people insist on calling things "Genomes" or talking about the
"DNA" of concepts that have no relationships with the meanings of such terms?

